# I CURSE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU ALL!!!



## LegendaryChristorian (Oct 5, 2017)

THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!

Good Fucking Bye!!!


----------



## facepalm (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for coming by


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Oct 5, 2017)

Love you too babycakes.


----------



## An Ghost (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry things didn’t work out Christine


----------



## Slowinthemind (Oct 5, 2017)

So long and thanks for all the fish.


----------



## CWC spells Master Duel (Oct 5, 2017)

We didn't do anything lol


----------



## Dattechpriest (Oct 5, 2017)

Those who fail to learn from Christory are failed to repeat it


----------



## Rhysuu (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


Not a single one of us is actively trolling you Chris. It's coming from other sites/groups.


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


Be civil. Don't get angry over Chris. If you need to tell people you're better than someone, you're probably not.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris please </3 work with @Null to bring these bastards to justice!


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Oct 5, 2017)

I think Jessica will be alright, Chris


----------



## MrTroll (Oct 5, 2017)

On behalf of the entire Kiwi Farms, I apologize. We've wronged you and accept full responsibility for everything bad that has ever happened or ever will happen to you.


----------



## Rare Drop (Oct 5, 2017)

See you tommorow!


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 5, 2017)

Wait what happened? Aside from a couple of speds the Q&A went super well.


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey Chris, how's tricks?


----------



## DeadMansHand (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry it didn't work out, Christine. 

But maybe if you look at things differently, you'll find that every cloud has a Doopie lining...


----------



## geewizz (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry it turned out this way Chris. I'm sorry to say it but you know there was a strong chance that she was never genuine in the first place right? I hope I'm wrong and that the rendezvous can be salvaged but for your own sake a little scepticism may benefit you.


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 5, 2017)

I for one am not a bastard, as I know who my father is. So there.


----------



## CWICKQUARTER (Oct 5, 2017)

Is this not a thread for new Q&A questions then?


----------



## MW 002 (Oct 5, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss Chris.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, this lasted exactly as long as expected.


----------



## Vorhtbame (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris, hon, the key to getting people to get along with you is to make them want to.

Right now, you give nobody here any reason to want to apologize--mostly because we have no idea what you want us to apologize _for_.  Be specific, and be calm.  Throwing an angry fit at people without explaining why just makes you look like the bad guy.

Okay?  Deep breath.  Now try again.  What happened, and why do you think it's our fault?


----------



## Hen in a tie (Oct 5, 2017)

Equifax did more to ruin people's lives than some exceptional ween.
Jessica Quinn wasn't even her real name so there was no way someone could've hacked her account and find information that could destroy her.


----------



## TheMaxHeadroomIncident (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris, I don't speak for everyone here, but when I say none of us had anything to do with this, I mean it. If we're being honest here, it's your own fault for not following Jessica's advice (and it pains me to say that knowing that I do indeed care about you and understand the things you go through as an autistic). But the truth of the matter is that you can't keep blaming everyone else for your problems; you have to face up to them. I only wish you the best and hope things will get better.

Yours,

TheMaxHeadroomIncident


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 5, 2017)

It seems as if Chris has finally discovered the shocking TRUTH!!


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 5, 2017)

This is fucking hilarious


----------



## Chrisology1337 (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


None of us hacked you Chris, it was just some w33n stalking your social media.


----------



## pelicannon (Oct 5, 2017)

I truly wanted the best for you Chris, I'm sorry this happened this way


----------



## MMX (Oct 5, 2017)

On the brightside
Atleast there's space between him  in the cinema now
Atleast on child will be saved close proximity to the rotten watermelon sea watch


----------



## GS 281 (Oct 5, 2017)

She set this all up. Brilliant.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, looks like a situation that friendship and harmony and ponies as seen on an acid trip can't fix.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Oct 5, 2017)

whf cwc is back to his old self.....wing and wing will that you get when your open your heart and soul the inweb have you all real learnd this ......no.......i guress not !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Oct 5, 2017)

TheMaxHeadroomIncident said:


> when I say none of us had anything to do with this


 

You don't know that.


----------



## _blank_ (Oct 5, 2017)

Your post has been read fully, and your thoughts have been inputed and accepted for better improvement. Thank you for your time and efforts.


----------



## a dinosaur (Oct 5, 2017)

B-but the date's still on... right?


----------



## dacwcman69 (Oct 5, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> She set this all up. Brilliant.


Id say all with the exception of the q&a; she probably hinted towards him fighting his demons or whatever and he took that as an excuse to take the q&a up; it's usually easy to make assumptions on Chris' actions when he's more predictable than any B movie you'll ever watch.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm sorry if I somehow managed to mess things up.


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 5, 2017)

Good to see you again Chris!


----------



## DeadMansHand (Oct 5, 2017)

I think I'll just sit here and wait for his "Breakup Advice" post and hope that it matches the quality of his "Dating Advice" from last week...


----------



## Golly (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris, you *know *we aren't actively in the trolling game, especially regarding you. Anyone who tries is pretty universally mocked. Think about the timing of this (really, the day before you get to see her for the first time?), think about your history. This is too textbook. It's time to add this sweetheart to your list of "theoreticals" as you'd put it and call it a day.


----------



## Null (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Chris long time Sonichu fan and feel free to skip this if you think it's inappropriate, but do you happen to have Bob's gun? As a follow up, would you be willing to sell it?


----------



## Poor Choices (Oct 5, 2017)

@Marvin was right, the Q&A was Jessica's idea to give her a reason to flake on the date.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


Hey Chrissy. You wanna go to McDonald’s and stare at mexican girls in cheap Old Navy sweatpants? I’m horny as fuck. Who cares if they’re about to get kicked out by Trump. You only need to fuck them once or twice before you’re bored with them.
 Don’t judge my fetish for fat asses in cheap sweatpants.


----------



## QT 219 (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!



You should hang out.  It's really not that bad of a place.


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 5, 2017)

Yellow Yam Scam said:


> You don't know that.


That's true, but as I've said before, our ethic here is to be naturalist not hunters. When there's a bird massacre, I don't consider the Audubon Society to be the primary suspects.

It's not impossible that it was one of us, but I don't think it's the most likely probability.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Oct 5, 2017)

Christine, we never did anything 
I wish you the best


LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


----------



## Terror Rism (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Oct 5, 2017)

Null said:


> Hi Chris long time Sonichu fan and feel free to skip this if you think it's inappropriate, but do you happen to have Bob's gun? As a follow up, would you be willing to sell it?



Forget his gun. What about his old clothes?


----------



## One laugh Too Many (Oct 5, 2017)

Ive been here like one day and ive already been called a bastard? Im liking this place more and more


----------



## Thomas Paine (Oct 5, 2017)

Best wishes, Christine.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 5, 2017)

I hope we name this saga "HEY JESSEH!"


----------



## Hui (Oct 5, 2017)

Null loves you.


----------



## Caddchef (Oct 5, 2017)

Jokes on you Chris, my life is already shit!


----------



## ZE 021 (Oct 5, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Why the sudden backlash? Didn't they break up like two weeks ago?


Nah she's been stringing him along for a while now, they got back together a short while after that "break up". They were supposed to meet up tomorrow but I guess she realized that having to actually meet up with Chris is too cruel so she pussied out, which begs the question as to why she fucked with the guy in the first place. Long con troll that did nothing but fuck with a 35 year old broken autistic man. Like I said, she's a cunt.


----------



## Sushinope (Oct 5, 2017)

Goodbye Chris, though you know she was most likely fake and a dude right? We didn't do anything this time it was all her.


----------



## Nikachu (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey, don't blame all of us! How unfair


----------



## Jeremy Corbyn (Oct 5, 2017)

If all Kiwis are bastardous children, is Jessica a bastardous child?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Oct 5, 2017)

Damn, now I’ll never know Chris’ favourite cheeseburger


----------



## LocalFireDept (Oct 5, 2017)

I just got hit by a meteor that was hit by lightning. Now I know why. 

O, woe be unto the cursed kiwi, bastardous children of The Moon Devil.


----------



## CharlieBrowns (Oct 5, 2017)

Sweetheart sagas are so lame.


----------



## Dr. Joel Fleischman (Oct 5, 2017)

YOU HAPPY NAPPA!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Oct 5, 2017)

Man...And all I wanted to know was Chris's thoughts on the new Transformers were. Who would have known such an innocent question could have ruined Chris's relationship.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!




Are you still going to that children’s party to see the mlp movie?


----------



## Terror Rism (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## KM 749 (Oct 5, 2017)

How can we understand you if you keep pushing us away? 



Nikachu said:


> Hey, don't blame all of us! How unfair



#NotallKiwis


----------



## The American Hedgehog (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## clowney (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't even know what happened but this is freaking hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## m0rnutz (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry we made you answer questions you asked us to send, and then made a stream after being told not to. We promise not to do something we didn't do ever again.


----------



## Pickle Pirate (Oct 5, 2017)

Can't wait to see the depths of exceptional individualism the users are going to display in this thread.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 5, 2017)

This was all our fault?



I thought everyone was perfectly nice to Chris.


----------



## BartSampson (Oct 5, 2017)

And nothing has changed.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Oct 5, 2017)

Jessica lacks empathy.

You give her love, provide her (and the world) with the Sonichu sensation, and this is how she repays you?!?


----------



## AprilRains (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


Take some fucking responsibility for your own goddamned choices, you goddamned man-child son of a bitch.

P.S. Whoever just changed my user title or whatever, I love it and will keep it forever, or until someone else munges it.


----------



## Eichsterd123 (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


Hows your cat?


----------



## cwcvillemayoress (Oct 5, 2017)

Christine or rather Chris,
You need to realize that Jessica Quinn wasn't a real person, it does hurt that she "broke up" with you but remember that most of the fake girlfriends you've had were made to get content out of you. The people here on Kiwi Farms who I might add came together after your home was set ablaze because of your own idiocy and made you a care package. They didn't have to do that for you but they did.
We here at Kiwi Farms aren't bastardous children, trolls or people who have no lives. We come to this forum to discuss you, yes but at the end of the day, we're not thinking of trolling plans to make your life a living hell.
If and this is a big if, If Jessica was real, then she is a horrible person for dragging you like a half-dead dog. If her Facebook account was hacked by "trolls" then it's not our fault.  Trolling plans are discouraged here on these forums. It's one of the big rules.
Now for your anger towards us, I can tell you need someone to blame other than yourself. If Jessica was real maybe your stalking of Doopie and other women from Planet Dolan was a big factor. A red flag should've been raised the moment she "broke up" with you the first time. You're the one to blame in this situation, not Kiwi Farms.
Suck it up,  be a man, and accept that you made Jessica leave you. Stop blaming trolls for something that you caused.
Grow up.


----------



## MMX (Oct 5, 2017)

I think Kim Wilson in a jealous rage is behind the jessica hack and kiwi farms is a convenient scape goat


----------



## 14⚡⚡ weev ⚡⚡88 (Oct 5, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> Damn, now I’ll never know Chris’ favourite cheeseburger



the bacon cheeseburger toaster from Sonic of course


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 5, 2017)

I may be a God Damned Bastardous Child but I am a Strong Woman as well. Thanks for instilling me with confidence, Chris.


----------



## Tennis Monkey (Oct 5, 2017)

cwcvillemayoress said:


> Grow up.


He should, but of course he never will. This whole incident is proof that Chris just can't help repeating the same mistakes. He's always crashing in the same car.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Oct 5, 2017)

Ya dun goofed Chris, ya dun goofed


----------



## bigshot (Oct 5, 2017)

Today's the 5th? Right on schedule.

Email dump in 3... 2.... 1....


----------



## TaterBot (Oct 5, 2017)

This is more like it.

I think Chris should get in his car and go to Orange, VA and talk to Jessica face-to-face. That's bound to clear up any misunderstandings and get them eating out of the same trough again.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 5, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It seems as if Chris has finally discovered the shocking TRUTH!!


Forgive me for not keeping up with Chris's insanity, but what are those lines on his chest? They don't look like seams for a bra.


----------



## Pony Horn (Oct 5, 2017)

And so ends the least-secretive secret relationship ever.

I'm sorry, Chris.


----------



## Un Platano (Oct 5, 2017)

I am truley sorry for your lots.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 5, 2017)

WTF, what happened? I'm so sorry but for the love of God, please don't curse me.


----------



## GV 002 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well bloody hell.

It's most uncouth to curse, Chris, your British ancestors would have you done for witchcraft. Swear on me mum.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Oct 5, 2017)

Just like when the wallflower left him.


----------



## Mettaton EX (Oct 5, 2017)

And so ends the least secretive 'secret relationship' in recent history. Anyway, I'm sorry for your loss. Keep on being you, Chris.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Oct 5, 2017)

This is the closest to Classic Chris in years.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 5, 2017)

I wonder where Chris will decide to take the fat Rosechu episode after this. Maybe Chris himself gets fat and depressed, sitting on the bed while cursing the injustices of the internet.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Oct 5, 2017)

Sorry for your loss.  Move on.


----------



## CWCissey (Oct 5, 2017)

I think Chris' curse backfired guys, I got a date for next week!


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 5, 2017)

Curses -- especially "To Hell, Back, Hell, Back, and Hell Again" -- don't work in real life, Empathy Incarnate.


----------



## Keine (Oct 5, 2017)

This almost feels staged with how over the top his voice is.  It was about when Chris tried to fake cry or something that I started to feel this way.

To be fair, all of Chris' emotions are shallow emulations because :autism: so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Fareal (Oct 5, 2017)

Corypheus said:


> Forgive me for not keeping up with Chris's insanity, but what are those lines on his chest? They don't look like seams for a bra.



He's wearing a t shirt underneath and that's part of the print. He may be wearing the pony face shirt but I cba to check.


----------



## GokuGetEm (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


Good......Good!!!!!  Feel your hatred flow through you!

Now channel that anger and strike KF down!


----------



## Azafran90 (Oct 5, 2017)

Are you sure you wanted to date someone who would scare your cats with her face?

ok in all seriousness, your relationship had issues that weren´t related to the trolls


----------



## Robotron (Oct 5, 2017)

No need to curse me Chris, i've already got tons of slots reserved in hell from past experience.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 5, 2017)

Fareal said:


> He's wearing a t shirt underneath and that's part of the print. He may be wearing the pony face shirt but I cba to check.


That's not a good colour when you're as pale as he is. Am I the only one who didn't realize he had a shirt on?


----------



## ReignOfBaphomet (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris, how can you impregnate a woman when you are in fact a woman? Is there something you're not telling us?


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)

So she didn’t come for Chris?


----------



## sbm1990 (Oct 5, 2017)

Well, sorry it didn't work out for you, Chris. Better luck, next time.


----------



## Sasquatch82 (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!



Ah shit, what did I miss??


----------



## m0rnutz (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## CWCissey (Oct 5, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> View attachment 291244 View attachment 291245





More like 'Goddammit woman, get this fat lump out my house, his wankrags are taking up space for my collection of Goodwill crap.'


----------



## MMX (Oct 5, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> View attachment 291244 View attachment 291245



Those cold dead eyes daring your soul to blink.....and then I noticed pikachu and q-sand


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris, I am shocked and appalled that your real actual girlfriend has had her account hacked by trolls who may leak information in the future, this is truly an unexpected turn of events, especially as it was right before you were to go on your first date! 

Stay Safe!


----------



## Metropolis Reigns (Oct 5, 2017)

This will be fun to see unfold. I hope "she" shows up unexpectedly. For the record the only child here is you, Chrissy.  You know what a man does when this type of thing happens? He learns from his mistakes and moves forward. You can't seem to do that. Your problems are your own. Not ours. We're simply the audience that gets a chuckle or two. However, I am disappointed in Miss Quinn's lack of initiative. Such promise for such a crazy lady. I honestly hope that this gives you incentive to do better for yourself. Unfortunately this is not a perfect world so we will watch you tumble and roll yourself into an early grave.


----------



## nannylumps (Oct 5, 2017)

Don't know what happened, but it was probably my fault. Sorry in advance Chris


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 5, 2017)

Sometimes the fish are biting. Sometimes you just have to wait.

Eventually the fish will come.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 5, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> View attachment 291244 View attachment 291245



Translation: "Once I'm gone, Chris will need someone else to baby him, pay for his toys, and spoon with"


----------



## WeeGee (Oct 5, 2017)

Please don't leave us Chris. We were hoping you'd stay longer.


----------



## introman (Oct 5, 2017)

People are missing the most important part: Jessy wants some _chocolate _and found some in New Jersey. I won't say who's hitting that fat ass or pulling her hair at a 68 degree angle for maximum pleasure, but* she doesn't want you anymore.  *Move on, and find a new wifey. It's not like this was an arranged marriage or anything - you've had plenty of experience in the field with ALL types of broads: plastic, imaginary, and/or fat.

Get yourself on a diet, enunciate better as you're conversation game is wack, and get a better wardrobe. You might be able to reel them in with your fame, but you can't keep them.  

P.S.

Keep the smileys at a minimum when you text. It makes you look incredibly pathetic, and clingy on a person. She was WAY out of your league, anyway. Going to send you a new girl that is up to your level from https://www.animedakimakurapillow.com/


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 5, 2017)

ReignOfBaphomet said:


> Chris, how can you impregnate a woman when you are in fact a woman? Is there something you're not telling us?



Male souled lesbian, yadda yadda yadda


----------



## ThousandPointsOfLight (Oct 5, 2017)

Great way to skip the in person meet-up and avoid creeping on little kids at an MLP party.  I really hope we get a content dump at the end of this spiel.


----------



## dj turnip (Oct 5, 2017)

we did not hit her, it's not true. it's bullshit, we didn't hit her. we did not. oh, hi barb.


----------



## jc17 (Oct 5, 2017)

... I wasn't even here last night. But hey, whatever helps you sleep at night, big guy.


----------



## Nikachu (Oct 5, 2017)

introman said:


> People are missing the most important part: Jessy wants some _chocolate _and found some in New Jersey. I won't say who's hitting that fat ass or pulling her hair at a 68 degree angle for maximum pleasure, but* she doesn't want you anymore.  *Move on, and find a new wifey. It's not like this was an arranged marriage or anything - you've had plenty of experience in the field with ALL types of broads: plastic, imaginary, and/or fat.



Umm.. do you know something we don't?


----------



## mil0 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hope you get through this one Chris. If not there's plenty of nice ladies out there.


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> Her Life Is Ruined!!!




My guess is she has a very different view of the event Chris.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 5, 2017)

Mom please don't do this to me


----------



## Florence (Oct 5, 2017)

Ahem.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Oct 5, 2017)

Is this what happens when I'm off the cwc board for a while? I didn't even get a chance to have him answer in his QnA if I'm still exiled to Amish country.


----------



## shitpuppy (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Citizen Calamity (Oct 5, 2017)

Fuck, I really wanted to see that Q&A.


----------



## GethN7 (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!



I'm sorry you feel that way. I've had nothing to do with ruining anyway, unless you think merely posting here counts.

You're always welcome back if so desire.


----------



## Florence (Oct 5, 2017)

I’m just disappointed he didn’t do it in the name of YA-HOO-WA.


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!



As I always say, jack in, jack off.


----------



## Olhelm (Oct 5, 2017)

It's okay, Chris. You'll always have Barb.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris stop trying to find love online so these people don't do these things to you. What they did was wrong, but at a certain point you gotta know the more you try to "date" someone who you did not meet offline and in person the more this is gonna happen.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Oct 5, 2017)

Don't worry Chris, Your mom loves you so does your blowup doll.


----------



## jenffer a jay (Oct 5, 2017)

Olhelm said:


> It's okay, Chris. You'll always have Barb.


but how long....


----------



## Dollars2010 (Oct 5, 2017)

See ya later, @paintingatree .


----------



## Hiragana (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris, I curse ye ha me ha you back, you godbear damned bastardous child.


Edit: Withdrawn as a sign of good faith and  with the hope that Chris will resume the Q&A.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Oct 5, 2017)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> Don't worry Chris, Your mom loves you so does your blowup doll.


----------



## Gremlin (Oct 5, 2017)

Deez Nuts said:


> Chris stop trying to find love online so these people don't do these things to you. What they did was wrong, but at a certain point you gotta know the more you try to "date" someone who you did not meet offline and in person the more this is gonna happen.



Implying real women would legitimately date Chris outside of the internet.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 5, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> View attachment 291270
> Ahem.



Chris can always curse the trolls. But what happens when the trolls curse back?


----------



## m0rnutz (Oct 5, 2017)

thenakedhomeless said:


>


1:24 he starts pounding that rubber china for anyone wondering.


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 5, 2017)

Godbear has truly blessed us this day.


----------



## Muscle Bra (Oct 5, 2017)

Soooo ... does this latest turn of events mean that Jessica wasn't *really* Lovely Weather???


----------



## montepio (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey Chris, now it is a good time to get a job. XXOXOXOXO


----------



## Clintonberg (Oct 5, 2017)

Muscle Bra said:


> Soooo ... does this latest turn of events mean that Jessica wasn't *really* Lovely Weather???


No. She turned out to be Rehtaew Levoly. What a twist.


----------



## Male (Oct 5, 2017)

SHIT GUYS!!! I THINK THE CURSE CHRIS GAVE US IS REAL
 LOOKED OUTSIDE MY WINDOW AND THERES THESE FLOATING CLOTHES ON MY BACKYARD!!! I THINK THEY BELONGED TO BOB???





WHAT DO I DO GUYS PLZ HELP IM SCARED


----------



## Pony Horn (Oct 5, 2017)

Spoiler: *Stress Sigh*



http://charlottesville.backpage.com/WomenSeekMen/


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 5, 2017)

Don’t worry hon, I’ll recreate Jessica on the Holodeck for you as soon as they invent it. I’m a fucking artist, like yourself.


----------



## cock-chan (Oct 5, 2017)

Guess I'm stuck here now, thanks for the curse Chris


----------



## Duck and Turn (Oct 5, 2017)

Alec Benson Leary said:


> Is this what happens when I'm off the cwc board for a while? I didn't even get a chance to have him answer in his QnA if I'm still exiled to Amish country.


He actually did mention that. You are still exiled.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Oct 5, 2017)

Your feedback is appreciated, Chris.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## ___- (Oct 5, 2017)

lol fag


----------



## Funnybone (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris I'll date you!! I'll be your true sweetbolt and feed you McDonald's


----------



## Jellyfish (Oct 5, 2017)

I miss you already.


----------



## purepowerlevel (Oct 5, 2017)

Is Chris getting better?


----------



## BurningPewter (Oct 5, 2017)

He was getting Beta. But now Alpha again.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


You are welcome, Chris!
See you around, have a nice and safe day.


----------



## Porker LeVance (Oct 5, 2017)

The Love Quest is life long, my friend. This train never stops, baby.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 5, 2017)

Man, so this morning I got fired from my job, my dog died of cancer and when I opened my car, the whole thing was full of spiders. When I got back home, my beloved brother Ryan had committed suicide. "Why am I having such a terrible day?" I wondered. Then I log into KF and I see I've been cursed. Thanks a lump, Christine.


----------



## Caz (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh come on, Chris! Don't be sad...

Remember that you still have us on your side.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 5, 2017)

Don’t worry hon, I’ll recreate Jessica on the Holodeck for you as soon as they invent it. I’m a fucking artist, like yiyrself.


montepio said:


> Hey Chris, now it is a good time to get a job. XXOXOXOXO


There is lots of China at a mall Christmas job.


----------



## Funnybone (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris you can be with Barb now, like you've always dreamed


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 5, 2017)

Porker LeVance said:


> The Love Quest is life long, my friend. This train never stops, baby.





Funnybone said:


> Chris you can be with Barb now, like you've always dreamed


Their's is a love that was written in Crayola Model Magic and Bengay.


----------



## Professional_Sneak (Oct 5, 2017)

No more Q&A means I guess I'll never know what Metal Sonichu was doing on the moon all this time. 
I find it amusing he now will have to retcon all of his shit yet again. Rosechu's probably going to lose all that weight as fast as she gained it and Lovely Weather will most likely be killed off. (You'd think in his laziness, he'd learn "fan ideas in comic" = "extra work for him" every time.)


Spoiler: Thoughts On A Reboot



One thing I don't get though is why he is so against doing a Sonichu Reboot. I know he said it would be like killing his characters off, but by changing their lives with endless retcons he is doing the _exact same thing_ except less efficient. 
A reboot would be a fresh start. He would have his modern characters fresh in his head so they wouldn't have to be retconned right off the bat. His stories are so muddled and boring now, I think restarting the series would do it a world of good. (By Sonichu standards anyway)


----------



## Funnybone (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris your mom wants to be with a man, like Bob was. So untrans yourself for her.


----------



## Dayquil (Oct 5, 2017)

Bye Felicia


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 5, 2017)

Professional_Sneak said:


> One thing I don't get though is why he is so against doing a Sonichu Reboot. I know he said it would be like killing his characters off, but by changing their lives with endless retcons he is doing the _exact same thing_ except less efficient.
> A reboot would be a fresh start. He would have his modern characters fresh in his head so they wouldn't have to be retconned right off the bat. His stories are so muddled and boring now, I think restarting the series would do it a world of good. (By Sonichu standards anyway)


I think it all comes down to his belief that cartoon characters actually live/exist in alternate realities, so he can't go changing their 'history'.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 5, 2017)

> *I CURSE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU ALL!!!To Hell, Back, Hell, Back, and Hell Again!!!*



me too daily


----------



## TaterBot (Oct 5, 2017)

Don't bail on us yet soldier, don't bail on us yet.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Oct 5, 2017)

whoa sorry bout that my nigga


----------



## bzewzi (Oct 5, 2017)

I can't decide if I want to laugh or cringe, honestly. This was inevitable and this is some classic CWC nonsense but it was also so belabored getting this far.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 5, 2017)

Sempai noticed us and I was at work, too busy to enjoy it . 

It is quite sad to see that Chris actually fell for it again, but not surprising.

I am now 100% sure that Jessica was totally a troll. I guess all our overly attached trailer trash predictions were wrong.

Now Chris-tran will return to Branchland court to stress sigh for a week or two before our next Autistic Adventure begins!


----------



## ADN_VIII (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh shit son.


----------



## John Carmack (Oct 5, 2017)

m0rnutz said:


> View attachment 291244 View attachment 291245



Broken hearts suffer until you chase down a sugar daddy twenty years your senior at a seedy redneck bar.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Oct 5, 2017)

A thirty-five year old man, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 5, 2017)

Being screamed at by an autistic manchild is not something I felt I needed in my life. I have never been so wrong in over the 20 years in which I have surfed the web.

God(bear)speed Chis.


----------



## Silent_Watcher (Oct 5, 2017)

We love you too, Chris


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for releasing the tapes after Bob's Death long overdue.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 5, 2017)

I just wanted Chris to tell me more stories about his father.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Oct 5, 2017)

Funnybone said:


> Chris I'll date you!! I'll be your true sweetbolt and feed you McDonald's


NO JEWS


----------



## Probably Not (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


How is her life ruined from having her Facebook account hacked and being harassed by weens a bit? You're blowing this way out of proportion Chris.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris isn't reading this thread guys


----------



## Datiko (Oct 5, 2017)

88 cu later


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm shocked Chris posted here twice.


----------



## stets (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!! Her Life Is Ruined!!! And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!! I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


----------



## Cripple (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!



Chris, I just got home. Your video, was, something to come home to.

You know we're here if you want to talk about it.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Oct 5, 2017)

I love how even Chris' account has the GOD DAMNED BASTARDOUS CHILD banner


----------



## Funnybone (Oct 5, 2017)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> NO JEWS


Literally crying irl



Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Chris isn't reading this thread guys


Stop breaking our hearts


----------



## Anonymouss (Oct 5, 2017)

julaaaaay


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 5, 2017)

Male said:


> SHIT GUYS!!! I THINK THE CURSE CHRIS GAVE US IS REAL
> LOOKED OUTSIDE MY WINDOW AND THERES THESE FLOATING CLOTHES ON MY BACKYARD!!! I THINK THEY BELONGED TO BOB???
> 
> 
> ...



I think the curse is also beginning to affect me.



 

Somebody, anybody, please help.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 5, 2017)

IvanaHumpalot said:


> We are all Lion's


I didn't say I was a furry nigger. All furs need to diaf tbh. Lol furry


----------



## Shokew (Oct 5, 2017)

I can't believe it. I can't FUCKING believe it...

OK, TBH actually, we talk so much shite about him, I'm not really surprised he'd eventually find the courage to cuss us out like this, let alone join the site to do so.

Hey Chris, I've got a better idea for you than sulking over this lovequest shite... Go watch that MLP movie and cool your jets for awhile. You're better off not putting yourself through such shite, m8. Also, apologies if I and anyone else here did anything wrong to exaggerate this loss of yours. 

Take care and enjoy your stay on Kiwi Farms - and remember that you're here FOREVER. Peace.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


This is what happens when i extend the olive branch of penis to you in a tribute thread and you reject it


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 5, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> This is what happens when i extend the olive branch of penis to you in a tribute thread and you reject it


Fuck off you cum guzzling faggot


----------



## Basil (Oct 5, 2017)

It's not our fault, all of our accounts got hacked.


----------



## VB 305 (Oct 5, 2017)

<3 wuv u christy


----------



## Naaaaiiive (Oct 5, 2017)

Wtf i don't want to be cursed


----------



## LikeicareKF (Oct 5, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> Fuck off you cum guzzling faggot


Calm down


----------



## The Great Citracett (Oct 5, 2017)

So is being cursed to hell, back, hell, back, and to hell again more or less severe than being curse-ye-ha-me-ha'd?


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 5, 2017)

LikeicareKF said:


> Calm down


It's lol calm down fam. Get bantz rite


----------



## Positron (Oct 5, 2017)

It's not as if we haven't been Cursed to Hell and Back already by the Likes of Brad Watson and John Bulla.  But then they don't have Psychic power Bestowed by binaural beats, so what do we know?


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 5, 2017)

Who the hell is this Chris guy?


----------



## MrLobe (Oct 5, 2017)

Not even GodJesus can forgive the scoundrels at Kiwifarms.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Oct 5, 2017)

MrLobe said:


> Not even GodJesus can forgive the scoundrels at Kiwifarms.


Nobody can forgive the Kiwis, because the Kiwis did nothing wrong.


----------



## Staffy (Oct 5, 2017)

Too fucking late Chris. I was already cursed.


----------



## linchan (Oct 5, 2017)

When will the members of kiwi farm mysteriously die? I think we have to take this curse thing seriously


----------



## Sonitistic (Oct 5, 2017)

Shitpost here but I want to be a part of the most legendary thread the Farms will ever see.


----------



## Muncie Anderson (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for your valuable input, Ian Brandon Something.


----------



## A Flying Nun (Oct 5, 2017)

Yo wtf man I was asleep, wtf did I miss and why am *I* cursed, I call no fairsies


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Oct 5, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!



You are welcome.

Also. 

The one who throws curses is unaware that some people can curse in return. Tonight Christian Weston Chandler, I return all that you have given and curse you in return with your much need dose of Reality. 

Cheers, I'll save a seat for you in Hell's Diner.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 5, 2017)

oh shit looks like we just got curseyehameha'd, hope i don't wake up with a taint gash tomorrow


----------



## Lamy 2000 (Oct 5, 2017)

lol calm down


----------



## CWCchange (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow, he went crazier than a cat lady when animal rescue shows up.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Oct 5, 2017)

Chris really needs the Thinner curse.


----------



## heathercho (Oct 5, 2017)

The only thing cursed in all this was Jessica's eyebrows. Bitch looked like a bad drag queen.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Oct 5, 2017)

I like Ya-whey curses better


----------



## SneaselFox (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks for stopping by, Chris.


----------



## Maegor Blackfyre (Oct 5, 2017)

Don't worry Chris. I'm sure that if you consistently fail at something over and over again without revising your tactics at all, you will succeed at some point. Take it from me!


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Oct 6, 2017)

we kiwis dindu nuffin we were good bois


----------



## Raccoon99 (Oct 6, 2017)

welp, looks like the mayor himself has cursed us, looks like i'll wake up to a bunch of no-so-good JERKOPS beating me up while my job calls me up to say i'm fired.


----------



## TheFinalBoss (Oct 6, 2017)

We're going to miss you Chris, you beautiful soul


----------



## FiddyMen (Oct 6, 2017)

Damn Chris I dont think anyone here did anything


----------



## Buffalo Chan (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey Chris,  fuck you. You fucking jerk



FiddyMen said:


> Damn Chris I dont think anyone here did anything


He hurt my feeling


----------



## Big Bob Pataki (Oct 6, 2017)

great use of all caps, nice f-bomb, i give this tardrage 5 stars!  can't wait for the next one.


----------



## HenryKissiger (Oct 6, 2017)

To hell, back, hell, back, and hell again? Hot damn that's a lot of Air Miles!


----------



## Seattle Trip to Neverfree (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi, Christian!


----------



## Normal F.Play 2.4 (Oct 6, 2017)

Holy shit I was wondering what this was all about, godspeed you crazy fucker


----------



## The Dude (Oct 6, 2017)

Well jeez, looks like someone forgot to take his Valium today.

Lemme get this straight: Chris' e-girlfriend tells him to stop stalking Doopie on Twatter. He keeps up his stalking, gets caught, gets dumped, gets taken back under the condition that he STOPS STALKING GIRLS ON TWITTER, and openly states he agreed to it against his will.

His e-girlfriend then tells him not to engage with the trolls or us. He ignores her AGAIN, starts a Q&A thread/video here, trolls find his e-girlfriend's real Facebook page somehow, hacks it, and she breaks up with Chris...again.

I'm failing to see how any of this is our fault. I doubt any of us here hacked Quinn's real FB account, if it even was hacked. What I see is Chris continually ignoring important requests from his significant other and it biting them both in the ass. Maybe if Chris hadn't acted selfish for once in his life, and instead put someone else's needs/wants before his own, then he wouldn't have gotten dumped. And any guy who has ever had a girlfriend/wife can tell you a happy girlfriend/wife is key to a happy relationship.


----------



## FisfulFries (Oct 6, 2017)

I haven't been on the farms in two days and I come back just in time to get cursed by Chris. Best early birthday present ever.


----------



## Lalala (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm bloody gutted this happened!
We all want something new and interesting, Chris being in a committed happy relationship is GOOD for us! Most of us want him to sort his shit out and have a good life, we have other cows and I think we can agree we'd be cool with letting Chris out to pasture.
Wasn't us son, you brought it on yourself.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Oct 6, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!



Safe home to you. See ya next time.


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 6, 2017)

How rude of you to curse us all like this, Christine!


----------



## sylvalant (Oct 6, 2017)

Jessica Quinn ruined a good thing we had going with Chris. Someone should hack her for real and expose her for Chris to see who really trolled him.


----------



## Apocalypso (Oct 6, 2017)

*Halloween: The Curse of Michael Myers
Spergoween: The Curse of Idle Whiners*


----------



## FatNero (Oct 6, 2017)

You'll get her back man, you just need to show her that true love. 






I believe in Chris. I believe in Quinn. *I believe in love.*


----------



## MonoAcid (Oct 6, 2017)

What a nice man

Not uncouth at all and clearly holds love in his heart and prioritises loyalty & friendship


----------



## Funnybone (Oct 6, 2017)

i saw the my little pony movie and it sucked massive balls-- i think your curse is backfiring on you, Night Star/Pristine Christine/Stephanie Bustcakes


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 6, 2017)

WTF? I just got teleported to Norway!






Oh, you'll pay for this, Chris. You'll pay.


----------



## Rokko (Oct 6, 2017)

I guess now we will never know if he gets triggered by autistic ratings... Btw in the rage video it looks like there is someone next to the chair on the right. A cat? A dog? A barb? So many threads are  there right now, sorry if we already discussed it.


----------



## manchild (Oct 6, 2017)

Dattechpriest said:


> Those who fail to learn from Christory are failed to repeat it


 
Mostly Chris himself


----------



## Randy Lahey (Oct 6, 2017)

Buffalo Chan said:


> He hurt my feeling


apologize for double posting


----------



## Buffalo Chan (Oct 6, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> apologize for double posting


Sorry.


----------



## Count Olaf (Oct 6, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> Wait what happened? Aside from a couple of speds the Q&A went super well.



As far as I can understand, Jessica deactivated her facebook a day before her big date with Chris because, according to her, it had been hacked by trolls as a result of Chris coming here to participate in the Q and A session he set up and because of this Chris' "relationship" with Jessica. And because of that, she seemingly broke all ties with him.

However (if she has been yet another fake girlfriend as many here believe her to be), it could be that her _real _facebook was hacked and she decided to bail out, or that she wasn't hacked at all and chose to end it now because she felt that the charade had run its course, or because she's playing a longer game and plans to make up with Chris later on down the road just so she can get out of another date down the road.

But either way as you can see Chris has not taken it lightly. He went on a bat shit insane rant, completely missed the point of everything and blamed "us trolls" (even though in reality we had nothing to do with it, even if it even actually happened at all) and placed the most hate fueled curse he could possibly imagine on us all. Honestly I'm just disappointed that he didn't do it with a Curse-ye-hame-ha. That would have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## Twrx (Oct 6, 2017)

Holy shit. I can't believe I missed this.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 6, 2017)

Count Olaf said:


> As far as I can understand, Jessica deactivated her facebook a day before her big date with Chris because, according to her, it had been hacked by trolls as a result of Chris coming here to participate in the Q and A session he set up and because of this Chris' "relationship" with Jessica. And because of that, she seemingly broke all ties with him.
> 
> However (if she has been yet another fake girlfriend as many here believe her to be), it could be that her _real _facebook was hacked and she decided to bail out, or that she wasn't hacked at all and chose to end it now because she felt that the charade had run its course, or because she's playing a longer game and plans to make up with Chris later on down the road just so she can get out of another date down the road.
> 
> But either way as you can see Chris has not taken it lightly. He went on a bat shit insane rant, completely missed the point of everything and blamed "us trolls" (even though in reality we had nothing to do with it, even if it even actually happened at all) and placed the most hate fueled curse he could possibly imagine on us all. Honestly I'm just disappointed that he didn't do it with a Curse-ye-hame-ha. That would have been the icing on the cake.


I don't believe her real Facebook was hacked, not by us at least, because no one here even knows who she is. Plus it's just a little too convenient that it happened the day before they were due to meet IRL.

However, the existence of a "real Facebook" is interesting. I wonder if that's how she accounts for the general lack of evidence for her existence. Tell Chris she has two Facebooks, one for interacting with him and one for everything else that she couldn't let him see out of fear of trolls. That and Chris' wishful thinking probably helped to persuade him that she was definitely for realsies and not another fake woman.


----------



## SomethingWittyandBadass (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm only laughing at this because it's pathetic. He basically missed the whole point of whatever "Jessica" was teaching him at the time. I can only imagine that Jessica was basically someone who felt sorry and thought that she could "guide" him. Like that one cool girl who thinks that she can change the class clown into a cool dude from 90's tv show. The best thing about it, you can't change Chris. Chris refuses to change. 

He could have changed for the better when he got his ass kicked out of community college. 

Fucking hell, he could have changed for the better over the years. But nope. Like a child, he still is Christian Weston Chandler that every single person from high school now looks back and cringe in deep horror on how the hell this fuckwad is still around in society.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh no!
At least he did not call us uncouth(sp?), that would have destroyed me.


----------



## GV 998 (Oct 6, 2017)

We all knew this is how it would go down


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh man what a thread. Thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## GV 998 (Oct 6, 2017)

SomethingWittyandBadass said:


> I'm only laughing at this because it's pathetic. He basically missed the whole point of whatever "Jessica" was teaching him at the time. I can only imagine that Jessica was basically someone who felt sorry and thought that she could "guide" him. Like that one cool girl who thinks that she can change the class clown into a cool dude from 90's tv show. The best thing about it, you can't change Chris. Chris refuses to change.
> 
> He could have changed for the better when he got his ass kicked out of community college.
> 
> Fucking hell, he could have changed for the better over the years. But nope. Like a child, he still is Christian Weston Chandler that every single person from high school now looks back and cringe in deep horror on how the hell this fuckwad is still around in society.



nah. This was a troll from the start. And we all knew it.  Come on. She broke it off with him THE DAY BEFORE they were supposed to meet and have their date.

She blamed him, for continually interacting with us, (and naturally, he blamed us), but I think it's safe to say "Jess" is on Kiwi Farms already, and has been observing with sadistic glee. 

She was a long con troll, and boy did it pay off. We've never seen Chris rage so much over a "lost sweetheart"


----------



## The Fatheads (Oct 6, 2017)

Raiken said:


> Oh no!
> At least he did not call us uncouth(sp?), that would have destroyed me.



All things considered, we've gotten off pretty lightly.
Glad to see you're taking it so well Chris.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 6, 2017)

I know right? He is a true gentleman.


----------



## Bloody bunny (Oct 6, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


I'll fuck you,I'll fuck you till your eyes tear up with my cum and your asshole catches fire fome the friction.


----------



## Thranduil (Oct 6, 2017)

what the fuck is going on


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 6, 2017)

Thranduil said:


> what the fuck is going on


:autism:


----------



## AlbertoVermicelli (Oct 6, 2017)

Thranduil said:


> what the fuck is going on



Pretty much this:


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 6, 2017)

Even Mary Lee Walsh felt this mighty Curseyehameha


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 6, 2017)

Sinners Sandwich said:


> Even Mary Lee Walsh felt this mighty Curseyehameha


"I felt a great disturbance in the force, as if millions of manchildren suddenly cried out in sexual frustration and suddenly crashed into slumber. I fear something autistic has happened."


----------



## Nehelenia (Oct 6, 2017)

Tragi-Chan said:


> WTF? I just got teleported to Norway!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, now, maybe the trip won't be that long. Maybe you'll just go to the other Hell.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh well, guess it's back to stalking Doopie again.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 6, 2017)

Broseph said:


> Oh well, guess it's back to stalking Doopie again.


Until Jessica reappears and whips Chris into cutting off contact again.


----------



## Caz (Oct 6, 2017)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Until Jessica reappears and whips Chris into cutting off contact again.



Yeah, I won't be surprised if Jessica reappears.


----------



## Bananasaurus (Oct 6, 2017)

Caz said:


> Yeah, I won't be surprised if Jessica reappear.


Neither would I. Her last tantrum was obviously just her putting on a show. No actual human being acts like that when angry. She seems like the kind of crazy manipulative bitch who flips out occasionally to pussywhip her pathetic boyfriend into submission. Last time he did something she didn't approve of, she "broke up" with him for 5 minutes and sent him angry selfies. This time she breaks up with him and deletes her Facebook. Next time she'll probably murder Barb. She's no whiteknight, far from it. She's turning Chris into her dancing monkey.


----------



## The Prophet Zebediah (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Deez Nuts (Oct 6, 2017)

So are you going to come back and lift the curse now or what?


----------



## OpenBASED (Oct 6, 2017)

Deez Nuts said:


> So are you going to come back and lift the curse now or what?



I think we're screwed.


----------



## Pimpkin Pumpkin (Oct 6, 2017)

Deez Nuts said:


> So are you going to come back and lift the curse now or what?


Idk, seemed like one of those “cursed for all time” dealies.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 6, 2017)

Pimpkin Pumpkin said:


> Idk, seemed like one of those “cursed for all time” dealies.



You never know. He might find a game he likes so much, he decides to lift it. Only time will tell.....


----------



## Zap Rowsdower (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh shit, a piece of paper on my desk just moved an inch to the right!

Chris, please reconsider! Have mercy!


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 6, 2017)

Zap Rowsdower said:


> Oh shit, a piece of paper on my desk just moved an inch to the right!
> 
> Chris, please reconsider! Have mercy!



A bum asked me for money today 

He needs to lift this curse or I might


----------



## NQ 952 (Oct 6, 2017)

Chris is the one true lolcow


----------



## CwChalk (Oct 6, 2017)

A few days after joining and I've been cursed by Chris-Chan already. It must be a long-term thing, because my morning plans went perfectly and even had a friendly conversion with a jerkop.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 6, 2017)

My life is being destroyed by Chris's curse. I was walking to the bodega and someone told me to have a "blessed day" which, like, totally distracted me and I bumped into another pedestrian and he glared at me 

Please, you honest lesbian-souled tomgirl, come down from your swamp hut and spare us or I'll use my shadowy binaural beats-jitsu in self defense.


----------



## spookyjimmy (Oct 6, 2017)

So many feels. :')


----------



## Robotron (Oct 6, 2017)

Zap Rowsdower said:


> Oh shit, a piece of paper on my desk just moved an inch to the right!
> 
> Chris, please reconsider! Have mercy!


I accidentally tripped while going up stairs. if Chris doesn't remove this curse soon, who knows how long it will be until something worse happens!


----------



## GV 998 (Oct 6, 2017)

So, What's the deal with Chris and curses? Why does he think he can just will them to happen merely because he says so? (for that matter, shouldn't he be more afraid of himself being cursed, since he has so many trolls that want to fuck him over?)

Look, curses aren't real, but hypothetically, if you believed they were, the general consensus (among believers) is that in order to inflict a curse, it takes POWERFUL magic, a specific spell, usually using some arcane language, and usually requires something that belongs to the person you intend to curse. And not only that, sometimes you need to sneak the "cursed object" onto your intended victim's person.  So...yeah... Cursing someone isn't something you can just do at whim.

But Chris seems to think he can do it simply by virtue of decree. That right there is what we call a god complex ( and yet, he claims to be a devout follower of God and Jesus Christ?)


----------



## mdrop22 (Oct 6, 2017)

I've always wanted to be cursed by Chris


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 6, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> So, What's the deal with Chris and curses? Why does he think he can just will them to happen merely because he says so? (for that matter, shouldn't he be more afraid of himself being cursed, since he has so many trolls that want to fuck him over?)
> 
> Look, curses aren't real, but hypothetically, if you believed they were, the general consensus (among believers) is that in order to inflict a curse, it takes POWERFUL magic, a specific spell, usually using some arcane language, and usually requires something that belongs to the person you intend to curse. And not only that, sometimes you need to sneak the "cursed object" onto your intended victim's person.  So...yeah... Cursing someone isn't something you can just do at whim.
> 
> But Chris seems to think he can do it simply by virtue of decree. That right there is what we call a god complex ( and yet, he claims to be a devout follower of God and Jesus Christ?)



Please those silly warlocks know nothing of Chris's magic power and the source of its might, the All Powerful :autism: .

Ever since the curse, I had a terrible cold and my mouth tastes like snot. It was totally worth watching that video though!


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Oct 6, 2017)

Maybe there's a binaural beats wizard youtube video that can remove internet curses.


----------



## AllCISPeople (Oct 6, 2017)

Nekromantik said:


> I for one am not a bastard, as I know who my father is. So there.



Being a bastard doesn't mean you don't know who your father is. It means you were conceived either as a result of an affair or out of wedlock.

But anyway back to the point. Chris I am sorry for your loss, but she was playing you like a fool to begin with. She was a troll, the equivalent to an Ivy or a Blanca. You can't be so quick to put your trust into people romantically (though I think she'd been talking to you for three years or so?)

At any rate wtf am I even saying....your not going to read this any whom. Life goes on. Go on e-bay and buy some new Legos or a shiny new MLP with pretty colorful hair you can sit down and brush. Life goes on


----------



## cock-chan (Oct 6, 2017)

This curse is effecting my personal life. Please lift the curse Chris.


----------



## KM 749 (Oct 6, 2017)

cock-chan said:


> This curse is effecting my personal life. Please lift the curse Chris.



Getting cursed was a part of the waiver you signed to join Kiwifarms.


----------



## Done (Oct 6, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> So, What's the deal with Chris and curses? Why does he think he can just will them to happen merely because he says so? (for that matter, shouldn't he be more afraid of himself being cursed, since he has so many trolls that want to fuck him over?)
> 
> Look, curses aren't real, but hypothetically, if you believed they were, the general consensus (among believers) is that in order to inflict a curse, it takes POWERFUL magic, a specific spell, usually using some arcane language, and usually requires something that belongs to the person you intend to curse. And not only that, sometimes you need to sneak the "cursed object" onto your intended victim's person.  So...yeah... Cursing someone isn't something you can just do at whim.
> 
> But Chris seems to think he can do it simply by virtue of decree. That right there is what we call a god complex ( and yet, he claims to be a devout follower of God and Jesus Christ?)


This curse business probably stems from his days being bullied at school, if you "curse" someone, no one can prove that it doesn't work, and his method can be used in safety, making it a bullied boy's ultimate refuge.. If they're 6 years old or something..


----------



## Corsola (Oct 6, 2017)

I can't believe I missed getting cursed by Pristine Christine herself. Hopefully she has another aggressive phase and comes back with more curses.


----------



## Chanchu (Oct 6, 2017)

literally who


----------



## Bubbleman (Oct 6, 2017)

Things seemed a little slow so I thought I'd take a break from reading the forum for a few days. I come back, expecting maybe more discussion on the impending date today, and BAM - I get hit with an existential curse, see Chris is raging like he hasn't in years, and he's blaming an entire forum for something that one person who likely isn't even a member may or may not have done.

I guess next time I take a vacation from the farms I should remember that the :autism: never sleeps.


----------



## Chanchu (Oct 6, 2017)

Bubbleman said:


> Things seemed a little slow so I thought I'd take a break from reading the forum for a few days. I come.



Interesting.


----------



## Melkor (Oct 6, 2017)

Hahaha whee


----------



## manchild (Oct 6, 2017)

How


Galvatron said:


> So, What's the deal with Chris and curses? Why does he think he can just will them to happen merely because he says so? (for that matter, shouldn't he be more afraid of himself being cursed, since he has so many trolls that want to fuck him over?)
> 
> Look, curses aren't real, but hypothetically, if you believed they were, the general consensus (among believers) is that in order to inflict a curse, it takes POWERFUL magic, a specific spell, usually using some arcane language, and usually requires something that belongs to the person you intend to curse. And not only that, sometimes you need to sneak the "cursed object" onto your intended victim's person.  So...yeah... Cursing someone isn't something you can just do at whim.
> 
> But Chris seems to think he can do it simply by virtue of decree. That right there is what we call a god complex ( and yet, he claims to be a devout follower of God and Jesus Christ?)


 How could you expect  chris to ever understand any of that?


----------



## manchild (Oct 6, 2017)

Bubbleman said:


> Things seemed a little slow so I thought I'd take a break from reading the forum for a few days. I come back, expecting maybe more discussion on the impending date today, and BAM - I get hit with an existential curse, see Chris is raging like he hasn't in years, and he's blaming an entire forum for something that one person who likely isn't even a member may or may not have done.
> 
> I guess next time I take a vacation from the farms I should remember that the :autism: never sleeps.



 I know right holy fucks


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Oct 6, 2017)

What did I do?


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 7, 2017)

DoctorJimmyRay said:


> Maybe there's a binaural beats wizard youtube video that can remove internet curses.


We should contact that "Beats Wizard" guy who does Chris' favorite ovary-growing tracks, and ask him to do an official Curse-Ye-Ha-Me-Ha removing binaural beat.


----------



## Sammy (Oct 7, 2017)

I was cursed and in my Dark Heresy game tonight my character was killed. You killed my tabletop character.


----------



## io02 (Oct 7, 2017)

i'm a niggo now


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 7, 2017)

Careful, Chris.  Whatever magic you do comes back to you threefold.  Do you really want a triple curse-ye-ha-me-ha to deal with, on top of all this?


----------



## purepowerlevel (Oct 7, 2017)

I had a wicked urge to go to Burger King today. 

Please lift the Curse of Bob and Patti.


----------



## sonichu is dead (Oct 7, 2017)

LegendaryChristorian said:


> THANKS A LOT YOU GOD DAMNED BUNCH OF BASTARDOUS CHILDREN!!!  Her Life Is Ruined!!!  And It was My Fault for TRYING TO MAKE PEACE WITH YOU LOT!!!  I Really Wish I Never Created THIS New Account and Tried to Reach Out!!!
> 
> Good Fucking Bye!!!


You’re fat


----------



## ISP (Oct 7, 2017)

cock-chan said:


> This curse is effecting my personal life. Please lift the curse Chris.



Stay strong!



> _Most curses will eventually fade away with time, especially after the curse does what it was supposed to do. An example of this is a female co-worker who curses another female co-worker who is also her rival for a promotion. She wants that woman gone from the job and her curse is successful. Her rival is driven out. Now that the rival is no longer employed there, the curse has done it's job and it fades away. The poor unfortunate victim can now put her life back together._



https://archive.fo/rgZhR

However this begs the question, what kind of curse did Chris unleash upon us?


----------



## NiggoPls (Oct 7, 2017)

Zap Rowsdower said:


> Oh shit, a piece of paper on my desk just moved an inch to the right!
> 
> Chris, please reconsider! Have mercy!



I don't think you need to worry unless the mark on your arm starts to hurt.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 7, 2017)

There's not enough drama going on.

I'm going to start stalking @Doopie myself.

No not really.  

But someone should.


----------



## Mola Ram (Oct 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There's not enough drama going on.
> 
> I'm going to start stalking @Doopie myself.
> 
> ...



SEND NUDES


----------



## Professor Iris (Oct 7, 2017)

As always, you're blaming everybody but yourself for your problems.

Several of us knew from the get-go that Jessica was a troll, it was blatantly obvious.
Dude, for crying out loud, you invited a _grown woman to a children's party for My Little Pony._

Do you honestly believe that any woman would open their legs for that? You look and act like like a child that fell into his mom's closet, you don't have a job, and you manage your finances poorly.

Until you recognize that you are more of a circus freak performing for people's entertainment than an actual ADULT that contributes to society, expect more of the same. No woman is ever going to take you seriously, especially not looking like that.


But hey, there is such a thing as hookers, right? For the right price, they'll tell you anything you want.
Have fun with that.


----------



## everythingisawkward999 (Oct 7, 2017)

You're just gonna go off and find another woman and break up with her again. Then you're gonna bitch and complain again until you find someone else. It's the goddamn cycle, Chris.


----------



## FisfulFries (Oct 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There's not enough drama going on.
> 
> I'm going to start stalking @Doopie myself.
> 
> ...


Chris is already stalking Doopie again, on this very website no less.


----------



## Bob's Ghost (Oct 7, 2017)

FisfulFries said:


> Chris is already stalking Doopie again, on this very website no less.



Jesus Herbert Walker Christ, is that the real reason he joined KiwiFarms? No wonder Jessica dumped his ass.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 7, 2017)

FisfulFries said:


> Chris is already stalking Doopie again, on this very website no less.


And he thinks  is actual optimism, not the naive or sarcastic kind.


----------



## Tetra (Oct 7, 2017)

What did we do now?


----------



## The Dude (Oct 7, 2017)

Galvatron said:


> So, What's the deal with Chris and curses? Why does he think he can just will them to happen merely because he says so? (for that matter, shouldn't he be more afraid of himself being cursed, since he has so many trolls that want to fuck him over?)
> 
> Look, curses aren't real, but hypothetically, if you believed they were, the general consensus (among believers) is that in order to inflict a curse, it takes POWERFUL magic, a specific spell, usually using some arcane language, and usually requires something that belongs to the person you intend to curse. And not only that, sometimes you need to sneak the "cursed object" onto your intended victim's person.  So...yeah... Cursing someone isn't something you can just do at whim.
> 
> But Chris seems to think he can do it simply by virtue of decree. That right there is what we call a god complex ( and yet, he claims to be a devout follower of God and Jesus Christ?)



Chris is delusional, gullible, extremely impressionable, and highly unintelligent. He lives most of his life inside a bubble of non-stop video games and kiddie cartoons where magic and super powers are common. Since he knows he's powerless and has no control over his life, he engages in power fantasies and wishful thinking. The more his cognitive abilities have slipped over the past few years, the more his delusions have grown and the more he retreats into his fantasy world in order to cope with how harsh reality is. Not to mention, he literally has the mind of a child. His mental age is somewhere between seven and twelve years old, depending on how with it he is at the moment.


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 7, 2017)

The Dude said:


> Chris is delusional, gullible, extremely impressionable, and highly unintelligent. He lives most of his life inside a bubble of non-stop video games and kiddie cartoons where magic and super powers are common. Since he knows he's powerless and has no control over his life, he engages in power fantasies and wishful thinking. The more his cognitive abilities have slipped over the past few years, the more his delusions have grown and the more he retreats into his fantasy world in order to cope with how harsh reality is. Not to mention, he literally has the mind of a child. His mental age is somewhere between seven and twelve years old, depending on how with it he is at the moment.



He's not really all _that_ dumb. He can function in society much, _much_ better than a great deal of people like him. He can drive, got a college degree and can manage his own finances (badly, yes, but I'm talking about ability to fill out forms and so forth, not spending habits). The majority of his issues are fairly typical autistic traits exaggerated to an extreme by years and years of total isolation from any kind of professional treatment.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Oct 7, 2017)

But we did NOTHING wrong tho.


----------



## Professor Iris (Oct 7, 2017)

Had it not been for the F-Bombs he drops a couple of times in the video, I would have legitimately used it for my Halloween programme. Chris looks and acts like a pretty hilarious witch.


----------



## CrayolaFuckinModelMagic (Oct 7, 2017)

What a disaster. And not one of your own making for once, Chris. 

But seriously, she was a troll. Time to move on to brighter pastures. Reach out for the sunshine, Chris!


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 7, 2017)

Tetraphobia said:


> What did we do now?



KiwiFarms is sadly the red headed stepchild that gets blamed and beaten whenever something goes wrong.


----------



## SOFA-KING RAAAAAA (Oct 7, 2017)

God I love when a story have a happy ending.

I can't wait for the next saga.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Oct 7, 2017)

Kevin Spencer said:


> KiwiFarms is sadly the red headed stepchild that gets blamed and beaten whenever something goes wrong.


Kiwi farms did 9/11.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Oct 7, 2017)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Kiwi farms did 9/11.



Kiwi farms is also being blamed for the blitzkrieg.


----------



## purepowerlevel (Oct 7, 2017)

In the ages of TDS would Chris side with dirty jews like Michael Synder or the filthy alt-right Nazis at Kiwi Farms?


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Oct 8, 2017)

purepowerlevel said:


> Is Chris getting fatter?



ftfy


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 9, 2017)

Forever Sunrise said:


> He's not really all _that_ dumb. He can function in society much, _much_ better than a great deal of people like him. He can drive, got a college degree and can manage his own finances (badly, yes, but I'm talking about ability to fill out forms and so forth, not spending habits). The majority of his issues are fairly typical autistic traits exaggerated to an extreme by years and years of total isolation from any kind of professional treatment.


No, Temple Grandin got a college degree. Chris got a nice little plaque in exchange for going away after 5 years of being a nuisance. Just because Chris can function better in society than a chronic masturbator, who can't speak except through clicking noises, means nothing since his functioning has only been facilitated by everyone around him giving him a a pass because he's a r*etard who still has yet to learn proper hygiene and grooming.


----------



## Fulmango (Oct 9, 2017)

The Dude said:


> Chris is delusional, gullible, extremely impressionable, and highly unintelligent. He lives most of his life inside a bubble of non-stop video games and kiddie cartoons where magic and super powers are common. Since he knows he's powerless and has no control over his life, he engages in power fantasies and wishful thinking. The more his cognitive abilities have slipped over the past few years, the more his delusions have grown and the more he retreats into his fantasy world in order to cope with how harsh reality is. Not to mention, he literally has the mind of a child. His mental age is somewhere between seven and twelve years old, depending on how with it he is at the moment.



Don't forget the fact that he thinks fictional characters exist in alternate dimensions. Even worse, he thinks that he has a psychic connection to CWCville and whatever his pony character's name is.


----------



## LittleShrigtrap (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh Chris, always blaming on "BAD TROLLS" for things you did all by yourself, as usual.


----------



## Merryweather (Oct 10, 2017)

It has been 5 days since the curse has been placed and I am still feeling the effects in full force.

Today, I dropped my water bottle and a little spilled on the floor. I was devastated.

Please, Christine, reverse this curse. I'm sorry.


----------



## Attraction Slime (Oct 11, 2017)

I just spent 2 days in hospital.... after the curse..... fuck, I'm sorry Christine please un-hex me.


----------



## UGADawg08 (Oct 11, 2017)

The curse worked, guys. Between Friday and Sunday, my laptop charger died, my cell phone screen went defective, I ran out of money, got a second-degree burn on my arm, and I made my first non-A grade on an exam in three years of college. I can't believe it, but the Curse-Ye-Ha-Me-Ha actually works. Fuck you, Chris. Fuck you.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Oct 11, 2017)

The curse must be working, I just found out this site is still active. I've got months of drama to catch up on...


----------



## Garfieldchu (Oct 12, 2017)

North Korea is going to nuke us because of Chris Chan.


----------



## Raiken (Oct 12, 2017)

My local shop ran out of SNES minis before I could get one.

Please Chris, release us.


----------



## Positron (Oct 12, 2017)

Garfieldchu said:


> North Korea is going to nuke us because of Chris Chan.


Nah I'm sure Chris and Kim will get along.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 12, 2017)

Positron said:


> Nah I'm sure Chris and Kim will get along.


That's not fair. One is a tubby isolated oddball whose father died a few years ago and who has totalitarian beliefs, delusions of grandeur and claims to have supernatural abilities, but is generally a figure of fun to the world at large, while the other - wait.


----------



## William Elliot Waterman (Oct 13, 2017)

So this is the thread Miss Christine made.

I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Oct 14, 2017)

VikingBoyBilly said:


> So this is the thread Miss Christine made.
> 
> I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.



I thought we ran you out of the Farms ages ago.


----------



## Professor Iris (Oct 14, 2017)

VikingBoyBilly said:


> So this is the thread Miss Christine made.
> 
> I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.



That's great. Nobody cares.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (Oct 14, 2017)

El Rodrigo said:


> That's great. Nobody cares.



$10 says he is just jealous he couldn't troll Chris as hard as her.


----------



## Done (Oct 14, 2017)

VikingBoyBilly said:


> So this is the thread Miss Christine made.
> 
> I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.


So how does it feel that Chris voluntarily approached us for our questions and answered them, while your inane comments remain unanswered on his Facebook page?


----------



## Sanshain (Oct 14, 2017)

VikingBoyBilly said:


> So this is the thread Miss Christine made.
> 
> I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.



How does it feel to know that you had to pay money for less content than we got for free?


----------



## Rupin (Oct 14, 2017)

VikingBoyBilly said:


> So this is the thread Miss Christine made.
> 
> I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.



Everyone told him so, since when does Christine listen to good advice?


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 15, 2017)

William Elliot Waterman said:


> So this is the thread Miss Christine made.
> 
> I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.


What's it like being twice as autistic as the autist you're obsessed with? Asking for a friend


----------



## Gudrun.Margret1 (Oct 16, 2017)

So "Christine" put a curse on all of us? Well, that's ....interesting


----------



## Sammy (Oct 16, 2017)

>We receive a Curse-Ye-Hame-Ha
>Waterman shows up

We truly are damned, aren't we?


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 16, 2017)

William Elliot Waterman said:


> So this is the thread Miss Christine made.
> 
> I hate to say I told her so, but... nah, I'm kidding.  I love saying that.


Billy is such an edgelord, no one cares about Chris' imaginary pronouns unless it's to send Chris into a tard-rage.
The only thing you're doing is exposing yourself as an attention whore, who is just as thirsty for asspats as his transvestite overlord.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 16, 2017)

I got laryngitis a few days after, but I've gotten over it. So... curse broken?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 16, 2017)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> The only thing you're doing is exposing yourself as an attention whore, who is just thirsty for his transvestite overlord.


FIFY.


----------

